# I have 12 angel and 5 tangs in a 220 gallon



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

So far so good but I was wondering how the furture look for these guys..Im thinking I might need to upgrade to a larger tank because I would like to add maybe 5 more fish I got my eyes on.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

your overstocked the way it is. what do you plan on upgrading to, what type of fish you plan on adding, what other fish are in the tank now, what type of filtration?


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a wet dry that does 1800gph and 2 hang on doing about 400gph and I'm looking to add a large canister filter.I have a scrrible,emperor,personifer,blueface,queen,chrysus,goldflake,redflame, coral beauty,asfur,annulurs,yellow and purple tang,clown tang,powder blue,blonde naso,clown trigger,black trigger,broom tail wrass...I was thinking a 300gallon


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the best way i cant honestly put this is that your looking at failure. seriously, when these animals mature there are going to be major issues all over the place. can you bring some into a LFS for store credit, or re-home them to a good home?


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

NO I'm having good succes so far there no issues as far as fighting. I looking into a bigger tank maybe down the road but you should check out youtube there lots of people there with lots of angels in one tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

with all due respect to you, 12 angels, 5 tangs, a trigger and whatever else is in the tank is overstocked.

how long has this tank been set up, does it have live rock (and how many pounds) and what are your exact water parameters? (ammonia,nitrite,nitrate,pH,SG,alk,calcium,mag)

because someone else is doing it doesnt make it right. are you protien skimming and what kind of skimmer?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

One fish is rights i'm afraid. If you are wanting a tank as stocked as you have you're going to want something closter to a 500g to an 800g. That'll give your fish ample room to grow as well as handle the pollution issues that you're going to be facing down the road if not soon. The fish you have selected are going to get really big and yes you may have success now, but i'm sure they aren't as big as they will get... and that could lead to isses. Now i do use the word could because we all know that fish have the tendancy to prove even the best wrong sometimes.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

5, 1'+ tangs in a 220 is pushing it, if not over doing it. then even subtract the space lost with live rock and your left with even less room for swimming


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

I have all the proper equipment to run my 220 I'm just worried about space I can upgrade too a larger tank when there full size and split them up if necessary.. Its been setup 3 and a half years last fish added 6months ago


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

yes your right but I have alot off plans that Im putting together like placing all my rocks in a sump to leave space when there full size


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

please post picture. 3 and a half years means your tangs should be full size if not VERY close to it. 

making a tank that cannot properly house the fish IMO in unacceptable. this is not success! 
its like keeping kittens because they are soo cute but then get rid of them when they are cats.
please realize your keeping live animals that are coming from our worlds over harversted reefs as it is.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

To tanks, 6' is nothing. They graze the ocean all day. With one whip of their fins, they can sprint accross the tank in no time at all. I'm sure you've seen this with as many fish you have. When they have the issues of lack of space, then you'll begin to see some changes in the behavior... again this is being general.


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

I added all of my tangs act the same time 1yr ago all are about 5inch I will add pictures soon im new here you make a good point on space that was my oringinal question.trust me I know I will have to upgrade a few things for furure success of my hobby my and if I have any problems we all learn something everyday I will have succes with this project with two tanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i applaud you on wanting to upgrade for future success, however your comment about mistakes is true but something that could have been avoided from the start. research goes a long way.


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

I never mention mistakes.. and If you ask me I thought this was researching and my succes so far has nothing to do with the future thats why you plan ahead like myself Im sure there people here that more knowledgable then myself and I take advice from people that been threw these problems. rather then people who read about it. if theres a way there a will..ty for your outlook on this


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

darrelljonesdc said:


> So far so good but I was wondering how the furture look for these guys..Im thinking I might need to upgrade to a larger tank because I would like to add maybe 5 more fish I got my eyes on.


You asked the question and you have been given EXTREMELY good advise. Understand the position of the experienced fishkeeper, which is that you are way overstocked.

How else can we help you?


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

What an exciting thread...heheehe


----------

